# Whats So Good About Blizzard Snowplows?



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

I see the wings on some models of their plow, but besides that, what is better on them than Fisher, Meyer, Diamond, Western, Curtis, Everest, etc?

Isn't plowing over 9 feet of snow tough on a truck?

Also about looks of them, they seem kind of big and ulgy to me, with that back on them...


----------



## RidgeCon (Jan 3, 2001)

I don't have any Blizzard Plows howeve you should be ducking after saying someting like that here.......


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

RidgeCon said:


> I don't have any Blizzard Plows howeve you should be ducking after saying someting like that here.......


  Nah! I don't mind what people say about them. I just want to know what is so good about them. I don't know, as I haven't used one. Are they worth the money though?


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

The biggest thing that I do not like about a Blizzard is the fact that they put hydrualics on the A frame and not the head gear. You will never convince me that the plow motor and spools will live as long down there in the shock and vibration of plowing as long as they will on the head gear and then there is a flimsy plastic sheild over the stuff too (unless they upgraded that recently)


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

bolensdriver said:


> I see the wings on some models of their plow, but besides that, what is better on them than Fisher, Meyer, Diamond, Western, Curtis, Everest, etc?
> 
> Isn't plowing over 9 feet of snow tough on a truck?
> 
> Also about looks of them, they seem kind of big and ulgy to me, with that back on them...


Thing that makes them real popular is the power extendable wings to go from 8' to 10' on the 810 model and 8'6" to 11' on the 8611 model. Also have a scoop position where the wings move foward and act like a v in the scoop position, but carry even more snow. They really shine in large parking lots. Other then that, they look nice when they are new, the decals seem to come off fast quickly, so after a while it just looks like a white plow. I don't know if blizzard has addressed this problem yet or not, they may have. I like their strait blade models because each side of the moldboard is extended higher throwing the snow well, like a commercial plow. They offer plows for many applications, which is nice 6'8" up to 11'. I have my complaints about them too, i wish everything could be one piece instead of the lightbar being separate. Their truckside mount in general is a little too intrusive on the front end of smaller 4X4's, although the mount looks nice on an F-350. I agree the backs look a little strange, but they are strong plows. Overall, they really have one feature that sets them apart from the rest and thats the extendable wings. They are the only company to offer it and, to their credit, they have had very few probems with a previously unproven design. Other wise, they are no better then Fisher, Western, Curtis, Boss, Everest, but they are better then meyer/diamond, almost anything is IMO.

Personally, i would not hesitate to buy a blizzard, they are very compentent plows.


----------



## spacolee (Oct 26, 2004)

I bought one this year a 810 I will post how I like it when or if it snows. I do allot of parking lots that is the reason I bought it because time is money.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

bolensdriver said:


> They seem kind of big and ugly to me, with that back on them...


They look tuff to me. I have no idea how well they work but they look like they would make a plowin machine to me.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

They don't make a plow better than a Vee plow. The V stands for versatility. A V can break through a drift, whereas a Blizzard cannot. The Blizzard CAN carry more in the scoop, or bucket mode than a V can, but... the 810 CANNOT carry more snow than my personal Boss 9' 2" Power Vee can in scoop mode, and I can still bust a drift....


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

ProSeasons said:


> They don't make a plow better than a Vee plow. The V stands for versatility. A V can break through a drift, whereas a Blizzard cannot. The Blizzard CAN carry more in the scoop, or bucket mode than a V can, but... the 810 CANNOT carry more snow than my personal Boss 9' 2" Power Vee can in scoop mode, and I can still bust a drift....


I have a Boss 9.2 and after using it for 5 seasons on commercial accounts I would never buy another one. Any V plow for that matter.We never once used it in the V to bust open any drifts. One of my other trucks had a Boss straight 8ft. super duty with pro wings and was very solid. That I traded off for the Blizzard 810 last spring. If the Blizzard holds together as well as the other plows I have owned, then it will indeed be the best thing since sliced bread.At least to me.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Mark, glad you like the 810,

I have a customer, a subdivision, who were literally trapped in there homes. The entrance street had a huge gate and opened to the road along the golf course, so the wind would just howl down the fairway and crash into those gates and the snow would blow off the golf course and build up. Well, here comes the city and the windrow they left just added to the mess. By mid morning the snow pile was 4 feet high and as wide as a driveway. All these spoiled rich people late for work and whatever.

I threw the truck into 4 lo and popped the clutch.....like the proverbial hot knife.


----------



## lawnsrusinc. (Nov 30, 2003)

ProSeasons said:


> They don't make a plow better than a Vee plow. The V stands for versatility. A V can break through a drift, whereas a Blizzard cannot. The Blizzard CAN carry more in the scoop, or bucket mode than a V can, but...  the 810 CANNOT carry more snow than my personal Boss 9' 2" Power Vee can in scoop mode, and I can still bust a drift....


*Pro season * which one is it a V can hold more or a blizzard you contedicted yourself. I also wish that some people comment on things that have owned or do won both. I promise you a 810 can hold more cubic feet of snow than your Boss 9'2. Also a power plow can clear a lot quicker with a 10' staight swath. When windrowing a parking lot there is nothing in mine and other snow contractor that can touch it. You extend one wing out and the other forward it will push it over to the moldboard stoping it from trailing off the other side like your conventional or vee plow.

If your woried about the plow twisting or the overall construction just take a look, the plow is fully welded unlike spot welds as the other plows.

"The biggest thing that I do not like about a Blizzard is the fact that they put hydrualics on the A frame and not the head gear. You will never convince me that the plow motor and spools will live as long down there in the shock and vibration of plowing as long as they will on the head gear and then there is a flimsy plastic sheild over the stuff too (unless they upgraded that recently)" I dont know about you but the whole truck vibrates under plowing conditions.

Curtis has there's in the A frame and my spool or motor is still running.

Different people have their minds set just as chevys are best, fords are best, Dodges are best.

Also if you measure up the cubic feet that will hold the truth on which one can carry more.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

I used our new 8-10 BLIZZARD last night for 13 hours. I love it...... I had always used fisher plows but I must say that Blizzard has everything going for them. We also have a truck with a Boss on it....... It's no BLIZZAD plow that's for sure!!!!!


----------



## spacolee (Oct 26, 2004)

I do have both but a boss 8.2 not a 9.2 I almost bought a 9.2 this year but like I said I do allot of parking lots where the 810 should save the time.1/3 the time form what I was told so that makes more money. I use the 8.2 
V on oil lease sites you can't beat it 4' drifts no problem. The new 810 will never see those sites. I hope this helped. Where I live it does not snow much but the wind makes for some ugly drifts.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

lawnsrus,

My Boss Vee is modified. It has Pro Wings installed on it and clears an 11 foot 4 inch swath in a single swipe. When I use it on clean-ups, I use it as a shallow V, I dont put the blades in full forward V mode, and the Pro Wings are angled forward a bit and holds a considerable amount more snow than a stock V.

The 810 is NO match for this thing, (one of my subs has an 810) and will compete with the mighty 8611 on parking lots.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

A Western 8' goes for about $3500.00 here in NJ. Anybody have any idea how much would a Blizzard 810 and a 8611 would sell for (not list, but actual selling price, installed)?


----------



## lawnsrusinc. (Nov 30, 2003)

NJ Snowman

The 810 here in WI is going for 4800 Ins. The 8611 i believe is 5400 Ins. Talk to people in your area that have the plow (in person). Some of the larger companys by me started switching over 3-4 years ago and they are still buying them with 10-20 of them in their fleet.

Pro Seasons 

I just couldnt see where you were getting you ideas of which is better or worse or which moves more snow. Yea the boss is a great plow i have heard no complaints from area contractors but we had no idea where you were coming from until you said you had "turkey wings" I cant comment on them since i have never used them and to be honest i have never seen anyone here with one. If you bump a curb what happens? 

Jason


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Jason,

I didn't say I had "Turkey-Wings". Turkey Wings convert a standard moldboard into a small pusher box.

I have Pro Wings. Different product.


----------



## p7m8 (Nov 25, 2004)

spacolee said:


> I bought it because time is money.


Do you guys get paid per push or hourly? I get paid by the hour so I never saw a reason to get wings.


----------



## Lazer Man (Nov 17, 2000)

Sometimes I get so tired of the bashing that gets thrown around here about how blizzard is not a good plow and how much better a V plow or any-other plow is better than a Blizzard. To be totally truthful I have a Blizzard and love the job it does. But is it the only plow to do the job, nope no way. I'm in the lawn business also, and my favorite machine to run is a Walker for the cutting I do it's the best but we also have Lazer Z's and the machines are top notch at the cutting they do. As a team the two machines provide our customers the best cut, a good looking job for them plus high efficiency for our company. Plowing is the same setup, different tools for different jobs all the tools need to compliment each other to get the job done. We use pushers, Fisher straight plow with wings, a Hiniker V to which we've just added wings, a Meyer 10' straight blade on a 4700 International, and last but not least my Blizzard 810 on a SD. All plows have their place on certain jobs. Sorry for the long rant but sometimes the bashing just gets to me.

Bob


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

No one is bashing the Blizzard equipment. The simple truth of the matter is that the winged Blizzard is not as good as a comparable sized Vee. That's just a true statement. Trust me, I have no brand loyalty. If the Blizzard was such an advance in snow management science, I WOULD own one. But it is not. No bash, just a fact. Like a diesel is a better choice over a gasoline powered engine in a long haul application.....just a fact.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

Pro Seasons, if you plan on putting a side wing on your truck you might want to watch your weight. you will be very close to if not over your GVWR.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Yeah, your'e right. There's a truckstop across the street, I'm gonna go weigh it right now. It's plated at 33,000#. I got a class A. I'd probably still get a ticket, though.


----------



## spacolee (Oct 26, 2004)

Pro season have you ever tried the 
810? also I have not tried or seen pro wings can you wind row well with them on I was looking at getting them for my 8.2.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

spacolee,

Iv'e not personally tried the 810, watched a buddy who has one. I have tried the 8611. Guy I grew up with owns his own landscaping firm, has one on an F-550. That's a nice plow. But....

...I wouldn't buy one until they put a hinge in the middle. Don't get me wrong. Those fold out power wings rule, but wer'e only still talking about a straight blade here.
I have an inlaw who is one of those guys who doesn't care what people think, you guys know the type I'm talking about? Well, one day he told me I was stupid for buying my 7' 6" Boss when he could do his own drive just as fast with a couple pieces of wood cobbled together on the front of his junky Scout. This thing was so ratty looking I almost started to laugh at him until I noticed his drive way and his neighbor's completly free of snow...

I got serious about the SCIENCE of snow removal technology right then and there. Show me an advancement in thinking and we can ALL benefit. The power wings on the Blizzard line are some foward thinking. But jeez, did they have to stick 'em on a straight blade? C'mon.....

Let me tell you what would happen IF Blizzard figured out a way to put those wings on a Vee plow and centralized all the power on the headgear AND made that bad oscar with a tripedge AND made it all light enough to put on 2500 series pickup. Totally possible.


It would be ALL over for everyone else. Boss, Hinicker, Fisher, Curtis, Meyer, Western would all be retooling to make wicker furniture.

Yeah, you can windrow with Pro Wings on, They simply give you a wider bite of snow. On a Vee plow in scoop mode, they make a giant scoop...


----------



## Caneplow (Jan 31, 2001)

So I guess my question is that in the V mode you are moving snow (scoop way) Why wouldn't be Bliz be a better option since you could use it as a scoop and move much more snow around? 

This is a question as I'm reading posts before I purchase. I am a lurker not much of a poster. 



Thanks.


----------



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

*get wide or go home*

I would love 2 run heads up with a 9.2 vee, i plowed with a 8ft something vee on a lot were bolth sides of the building are the same and i kicked his but , by the time he got done i finished a smoke and had a cup of coffee,
If fort wayne gets hit and chicago doesnt i will make the drive to prove you wrong..


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

npalomba,

Because the Blizzard DOESN'T hold more snow in scoop mode than MY personal Vee plow does.

A STOCK 9' 2", yes. MINE, no.

thundercat99

If you come here, you WILL NOT be going heads up with a 9' 2" Boss Vee. You will be dealing with an 11' 4" Boss Vee.
Bring an 8611 with you.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

pro seasons unless you have a really heavy duty dodge you cant be plated for 33,000 lbs GVWR, GCWR yes but not just the truck. if you were able to legally able to carry 33000 you would need air brakes. 
i figure your truck weights around 7000-7400 lbs. Add the plow, theres another 1000 lbs, 500 for your pull plow, and the spreader loaded (not sure the size of your spreader) 500-800. your truck is only rated for 8800 lbs GVWR, so right now you are over weight.


----------



## Caneplow (Jan 31, 2001)

Thanks proseason for helping me understand. It makes better sense now. :salute:


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Alright guys. I think we are getting a little off topic here. This thread was started from someone who was wanting to know what is so good about a blizzard plow and you guys are talking about things a little diffrent. Theres nothing wronge with that but it sucks when people have to start saying negative things or something like that. I dont believe a blizzard is better than a boss V but i dont believe a boss V is than a blizzard. What if you put wings on a blizzard pro seasons? They all have there pros and cons until you start adding things to make each plow better.


----------



## Caneplow (Jan 31, 2001)

Sorry that wasn't my intention. I was just trying to understand a comment that was made about the differences between the two blades. I will refrain anymore posts at this point.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

superduty04,

Yeah, it is only a regular duty Dodge. Ya think there gonna make me cross the scales with all my blades on? I don't understand what point you want to make...I'm over my legal weight? Explain? And yeah, it's GCVW. I thought everybody took that for granted. Besides, are the blades part of the truck or payload? Been haulin' and towin'with that pickup since 2000, nobody has said I needed air brakes yet, there is a conversion kit though.....

ultimate plow,

NO ONE has once in this thread said anything bad about ANYBODY'S snowplow. This is just a discussion on plow performance. A Vee plow is superior to a straight blade. Just a fact. I love the engineering AND craftmanship of the Blizzard. There is NO finer straight blade on Earth. Put wings on an 810 or an 8611? Hell you can weld TWO of them end to end.


It's still a glorified straight blade.


Now if Blizzard wanted to OWN this industry and give us all a Vee Plow with those extendable wings.......


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

I almost bought a Blizzard last year. I like the welded construction and the shape of the blade. Don't like the light bar attached to the truck or the hydraulics and the leverage required to lift the plow. Looks like the pivot points down there get an awful lot of load.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

hoot,

An excellent point about the leverage, I'm going to look at one again and think about the points you discussed, thank you.

superduty04, 

Youre absolutly right about the weight issue you bring up. How much do you think that new V-box weighs full of salt? The new one man unit from Tryn-Ex.
Thanks for the PM. You didn't come off sounding like anything. I enjoy the subjects you bring up. Keep "em coming.


----------



## intlco (Nov 15, 2004)

Boss and Blizzard are the same. The guy who invented the Boss plow sold it to another company and now the old Boss inventor has invented the Blizzard.

So as you see, the same man created both plows, and that is why they are so much the same in appearance.

The Blizzard 810 is a great plow for large parkings lots.
But if you do county roads, you may still need to have a v-plow to break through high snow drifts.
The v-plow is just not good at windrowing snow. It does not have enough curve.

Both plows are designed for different uses. The best situation would be to buy a plow based on the lots your plowing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The reason a Blizzard is superior in most cases (probably 99% of the time unless you live in very high snow areas) is because it is more productive than a v-plow. Personally, I am going to buy a plow that I can utilize fully 99% of the time rather than a plow that I am going to use to break drifts once every 10 years. IMO, this is what it comes down to.

With any v-plow you are losing some of your ability to windrow fully because of the hinge in the middle. On Boss, after you hit something or catch a curb, you will also lose some of your angle on that wing, so once again you lose full angle to windrow fully. 

As with any STANDARD plow, once you get over about 2" of snow, you will not be able to use more than 1/2-2/3's of your plow without 'dribbling'. (see below)

It will also clean better than a v-plow, no little trails left all over or worrying about the shoe breaking\falling off\wearing out, etc.

The Blizzard can use most of the plow for windrowing as well because you can extend the leading wing forward to prevent 'dribbling'. This is impossible on any STANDARD v-plow or straight blade.

The Blizzard is also superior at carrying snow around a corner with the wings extended as opposed to the inverted V.

Does this answer the question?


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Uh,no.

The Vee is a superior plow once Pro Wings are installed on it.


----------



## intlco (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm not getting outta my truck at -20 to -40F in the wind and snow at night to play with manual wings. It's crazy. Blizzard has power wings so you can stay in the warm truck and not was time getting out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ProSeasons said:


> Uh,no.
> 
> The Vee is a superior plow once Pro Wings are installed on it.


Yes it would be, in that 1% of the time when someone needs a V to break open a drive or a break through a drift. The other 99% of the time, the Blizzard is a superior plow because of the facts stated above.

If a Blizzard is not superior, please refute my statements with facts. 'Uh, no' doesn't mean anything.


----------



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

Just my two cents worth here....I am happy to see any company that tries to modernize this industry,with the rising costs associated with snowplowing any time the equipment can speed up production netting a bigger profit is great,the Blizzard is relatively new and i'm sure needs R&D time like all the others had over the years,my personal observation on the Blizzard is the very poor appearance of the plow after one season,several contractors that I know used this plow last season and it appears that the paint has simply flaked off revealing a badly rusting prehistoric looking monster,my suggestion to blizzard would be alittle better prep and paint work,perhaps they already have,for many people still judge a book by it's cover and that cover is torn...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BTW, for those of you who weren't plowing or in the industry about 20 years ago, all this negativity towards the Blizzard is the same as the things that were said about the V-plow.

ProSeasons, do you take your wings off when you travel from job to job?


----------



## Breck75 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think that one that thinks the V plow is a better plow than the blizzard has there own opinion and one who thinks the blizzard works better than the V plow has there own opinion. Bottom line all of the plows are pretty much built very well. I think it just comes down to what suits your personal needs. There are really no right or wrong answers. I do believe this site gives everyone that belongs to it many different opinions. And that is the great thing about it. I have a Boss straight blade and love the way it looks on my truck and I love the way the hydraulics work. I don't really have any opinions on any other brand because this is the first brand new plow I've owned. I've plowed with many older than dirt plows but, as long as it gets the job done for you and makes you money, then it must be a good plow. Just my OPINION. :waving:


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

This is my first year with the 810 blizzard.I am very happy with it so far.I am only using it for commercial(no dirt).I have heard that if the dirt freezes in the wings that you will have to take hot water to it to free them up.Plus the dirt beats up the plow face and decals. I love the look of the plow,and I don't mind the plastic headgear cover.If something gets in between the truck and the plow,big enough to break the cover,then I will probably be in big trouble anyway! I like the way the plow mounts and dismounts,very quick,always perfectly aligned.The hydraulics are fairly quick,and I have also gotten used to the controller,which at first seemed cumbersome.The wings have pressure trips on them,so that if you hit something hard enough with the wings forward,they will simply pop back to the straight position.In the scoop mode,I still haven't decided if the blizzard design is better or not.While it may carry more snow than a V,the design of the V pushes the snow to the back of the V,while if the snow is wet and heavy it can actually pile up on one side of the blizzard and leak over,while there is no or little snow on the other end of the blade.Mabey that to is simply a matter of getting used to the plow.Either way,I bought the plow so now it will have to do the job.When I bought,in the end,after I compared everything else,it came down to money.The blizzard was 1000.00 less than the boss v.I may be sorry with my choice,but so far am very happy.No matter what you are all using...I hope you have a Great Year!!

1993 K3500 6.5 diesel,Timbrens,810 Blizzard
1989 K2500 350.Timbrens,8' Fisher, Buyers spreader
1999 Polaris 500,5' plow,Gamefeeder spreader


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have to agree with most of the posts that I have read. I wanted to buy a new plow this year and had a hard time deciding. A good friend of mine bought the 810 Blizzard and I bought the 9'6" Fisher V. I'm not sold on the Wings yet. I would like to find wings for my Fisher. I don't know if they make them. We all have different needs and jobs to do and there are many options to consider. For the person that said they get paid by the hour so they didn't need a Blizzard, why wouldn't you ask for more money? If you are only doing driveways then I would only buy a 7'6" plow because it would be the lightest and any bigger size could not be any faster. Rambled to long already. Good luck to everyone this year.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

When your subbing by the hour most contractors pay for the equipment you have. I get a higher rate for my 810 because it is ten feet wide. If it was eight feet wide they would pay me less. It is only now with the 810 that you can put a ten foot plow on a 3/4 ton and get the ten foot rate. If the contractor won't pay more for the ten feet don't put the wings out and run up more hours. It's his choice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Still waiting for an answer, Proseasons.

Do you leave your pro-wings on when traveling from job to job?

Still would like to hear the other *facts* rebutted as well.


----------



## benabarlow (Oct 16, 2004)

*Saves tons of time!*

I used them in essex vermont at IBM's parking lots. This is the difference. What took me an hour to do with a 8' or 9' plow I could do in 35 to 40 min with the blizzard plow. You save 20 to 25 min for every hour you plow. Its quite simple, the plow has tons more surface area to plow with. Try them once and you won't go back.
Ben


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Uh no Mark, 

If you get a tape measure and measure the scoop area of MY plow and a stock Blizzard 810, Uh, you will ,uh, see which one is bigger. And , uh, the FACT of the matter is a plow with a BIGGER scoop area will move more, uh, snow. Increased volume.

Uh, OK?


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Do I take them off? It depends on the time of day, traffic, if I want to use the Turk-key wings, etc. Sometimes I just leave 'em on.

I don't have ANY negative feelings about the Blizzard. Heck, I LOVE the Blizzard! If I was going back to a straight blade, Blizzard would be my first choice!

Actually, a Blizzard with the wings out and extended, and a Vee plow with Pro Wings on are pretty much THE EXACT SAME SHAPE if the Vee was kept in the straight position. \_______/

I don't have a windrowing problem due to the center hinge. ????

I dont leave a trail of snow down the middle of a swath. I use a U edge with the center horseshoe thingy made out of the same stuff. I got a spinner made out of that stuff, too, on my spreader.

And I can push a pile of snow around a corner. <Sigh>

If I painted my Boss white, would you feel better?


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Oh! Hey Mark, one more thing!



IT'S ELEVEN FRIGGIN FEET WIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Go wide, baby, or go home!  Uh,no?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It is impossible that the center hinge of a v-plow does not disrupt the rolling of snow on a v-plow. Unless of course you are using only 1/2 of the plow to windrow with, which you must unless you have a Blizzard or pro-wings.

If you haven't had a problem with the center shoe, you either haven't had your Boss for more than a season at most or you are the only one in the world with a Boss and happy with the cleaning (or lack there of) of a v-plow.

You take them off depending on time\traffic etc. With a Blizzard you won't have to take them off, ever. You don't have to be worried about DOT stopping you if you don't take them off, either, because they are 'inside' the plow. 

An 8611 is 11' wide as well.


----------



## apkole (Mar 1, 2003)

Mark, check your pm.


----------



## Caneplow (Jan 31, 2001)

Doesn't this conversation come down to application? 

If your doing comerical lots and need the wide surface area of the 810 then that's a better option for you. 

If you do mostly residences and smaller driveways wouldn't you not gain as much from the wings? I would suspect that the V would be a better option in this situation. 

Now, with this said, I at this point don't have either so I am only speaking from my thought process and not application.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Caneplow, a brilliant observation. Some of my replies probably didn't come through that way, but that is the point I have been trying to make. Sometimes I'm a tad sarcastic.  I probably got a little carried away in trying to explain this point. But some people are trying to say that the v-plow is the only way to go because you can break drifts. It is true that you can break or approaches open with a v-plow, but how many people need to do this on a regular basis so the negatives of the v-plow overcome the positives of a new concept like the Blizzard. I'm guessing not many. Especially when it comes down to actually clearing a lot is always, always done with a 'straight' blade. Whether it be a v-blade angled to the side (with or without wings) or a Blizzard that has a wing angled forward to reduce 'dribbles', every lot or driveway is plowed with a straight blade. 

The majority of contractors on this site will never do more than break open a drift or an approach with a v-plow.


----------



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

*This is what I like.....*

No peeing contest here...But I like 3 things with my Blizzard...First and foremost NO CHAINS.... There is no chain hung plow that bounces up and down and rattles my brain when I hit a bump (like the Meyer) #2 The pistons are HUGE on these plows, very well constructed, #3 the Full Welds, no water getting in behind Spot welds that rust your plow from the inside out. If we ever get snow here in BUFFALO I will post my experiences with it.


----------



## Caneplow (Jan 31, 2001)

So that has been my point all along; the V is great for first pass and breaking drifts. Also, very good at moving snow in the scoop position with or without wings. I think the bottom line is it's great for many applications. 

Now, is the majority of your application windrowing? If so, then the V with wings (witch is a little more maintaince as you have to manually put them on and take them off and I don't know if there is issues with driving with them on streets) or the 810 as you could make the wider swipes. 

I think you really need to look at your applications before you make a large $$ commitment. For me, I am in the middle right now. I will most likely go with the 810 as I don't know if the breaking of piles as important as the ability to go wide. I mostly will be doing driveways and sub out on some larger parking lots. With the 10 foot plow I could get more per hour.

Those are just my thoughts for me personally.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

If you have a blizzard around here the guys at the local car wash wont let you drive through with the head gear.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

mikelawtown said:


> If you have a blizzard around here the guys at the local car wash wont let you drive through with the head gear.


Why would that be?


----------



## z71Worker (Nov 8, 2004)

Bolts Indus. said:


> Why would that be?


alot of places are like that with any aftermarket stuff on your car/truck, around here at least.. im not that worried, as i only do the self spray.. but either way, its only 1 pin and and the elctric plug and there off..


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh. OK. I thought there was something specific about Blizzard.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

OK somebody post pics of a "V" plow fightin a Blizzard... all tangled up


----------



## Plowing Dutchman (Dec 14, 2002)

*Blizzard rocks*

I'll take a blizzard anyday, in fact i work with 16 of them. Mostly on skid steers, it is an awesome plow. I'll take that V plow challeneg with a 900 series machine and in parking lots or driveways, i'll bet I give your V a wooping it won't forget. The blizzard is the wave of the future, I too was a V plow man, but i've come to my senses. That blizzard on a truck is awesome as well. Nice for cleaning up.


----------



## intlco (Nov 15, 2004)

Maybe this guy who keeps down talkin the Blizzard 810 hasn't seen the video cd.
After watchin this video cd, the Blizzard proves by far that it can out perform all snowplows. And it can even be used year round to make $$$.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

The Vee plow has lots of uses,

I do bank drive through lanes in the Vee mode.

Fast food drive through lanes are very narrow, too. The Vee will get skinny or wide. Versatility! Real narrow driveway? Call in a Vee!

I bust drifts in the Vee mode.

I break through those big windrows at the ends of driveways left by huge city equipment.

I do my initial pass in subdivisions in Vee mode. Throwin' snow to BOTH sides!

It's easier for your truck to transport a Vee. The weight is closer to the truck in Vee mode.

Right down between rows of parked cars in Vee mode.

And the Blizzard can push snow around a corner.




Somebody call CNN.
I love you Blizzard guys, though. Keep 'em comin'. I can do this all day


----------



## Plowing Dutchman (Dec 14, 2002)

*WAKE UP and come into the light*

Fast food drive through lanes are very narrow, too. The Vee will get skinny or wide. Versatility! Real narrow driveway? Call in a Vee! SKINNY OR WIDE NOW YOU SOUND LIKE A BLIZZARD COMMERCIAL

I bust drifts in the Vee mode. AND I IN REGULAR

I break through those big windrows at the ends of driveways left by huge city equipment. I TAKE MY BOX AND MOVE THOSE ROWS NOT BREAK THROUGH

I do my initial pass in subdivisions in Vee mode. Throwin' snow to BOTH sides!
WOO HOO SO ALL THE HOMEOWNERS CAN COMPLAIN LATER ABOUT IT, I BOX IT AND MOVE IT LIKE A SMART PERSON

It's easier for your truck to transport a Vee. The weight is closer to the truck in Vee mode. YOU FORGOT TO ADD SO MY TIPS CAN BOUNCE UP AND DOWN ON THE ASPHALT AND ALSO OVER HEAT MY TRUCK

Right down between rows of parked cars in Vee mode. AND THIS IS SPECIAL HOW?

And the Blizzard can push snow around a corner. AND UP THE DRIF AND DOWN THE ROW AND OFF TO THE SIDE.

Your living in the stone age!

Wake up and join the living. V's were cool back when.. Now you just look like a fool... 

we can dance all day and night, but you know i'm right.. The blizzard takes the V plow and leaves it where it belongs, on the side of the road :redbounce


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I think this has gone on long enough....

To each his own.... Everybody will like THEIR plow for what THEY use it for... end of story...


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Yo man, you be trippin with that v, I be sliding with my mVp, I be makin money while you suckin honey, There aint no Boss in the western town, Its snowin here while u mowin, I have the luck with my truck, I make piles while you make miles of snow behind your boss, The mVp smokes while your boss chokes, Its the boss's loss that its to slow...................LOL
Im just kidden guys. I have no problem with Boss or blizzard. Just not many words that rym with blizzard as there does boss.


----------



## spacolee (Oct 26, 2004)

OK this is going to be my point I have both. Just bought the 810 this year and I will post when I use it just to let you know what one I like. If it would ever snow. But the only diff on the Boss is that I do not have Pro wings. I just can't see how the boss can beat the 810 even with the Pro wings. Let me put it this way I will be on the 810 and my hired hand will be on the Boss and if I stay on the 810 that would say it is the best plow in my mind. So please let it snow. :crying: :crying: :crying: So I can pay for it.


----------

